# [H-PvE] erwachsenengerechte Raidgilde sucht



## Romosh (10. April 2008)

[H-PvE] Exitus Letális - Sen´jin sucht

Die am 6. April 2008 gegründete Exitus Letalis-Gilde ist eine erwachsenengerechte Gilde auf dem Server Sen´jin. Unsere bevorzugten Raidzeiten sind familiengerecht von 20.00 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr. 

Wer nicht zu fünf oder mehr Raids in der Woche, feste Talentverteilung, Gildenwechsel o.ä. verpflichtet werden will, aber trotzdem auch höheren WoW Content erleben und meistern möchte, der ist bei uns genau richtig. Wir wollen keine anonymes Gildenklima mit über 200 Mitgliedern, sondern eine "familiäre" Spielatmosphäre mit Gemeinschaftssinn. 

Auch wenn wir als Ziel anspruchsvolle Raidinstanzen haben, wird bei uns dem "realen Leben" ein besonderer Stellenwert eingeräumt. Niemand wird hier geflamed oder angemotzt, wenn das "echte Leben" ein Spielen verhindert oder man mal ein paar Minuten afk muss, um dem Baby den Hintern zu wischen. Daher sind bei uns Berufstätige, Eltern und Gelegenheitsspieler besonders gut aufgehoben. 
Einzige Regel: Termine bitte rechtzeitig absagen, wenn etwas dazwischenkommt! 

*Was wir NICHT wollen: *
•	Knallharte Raid-Regeln
•	Verpflichtungen, die als Familienmutter/-vater nicht einzuhalten sind
•	"militärischer Drill" bei Raids
•	Powergamer
•	Itemgeilheit
•	anonymes Raiden mit Spielern, die man nicht kennt und besser auch nicht kennen lernen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was wir euch bieten: *
•	Raiderfahrung bis SSC/FDS
•	regelmäßige Raids, die primär Spaß machen sollen
•	Teamspiel
•	Gemeinschaftsgefühl
•	einen gepflegten und niveauvollen Umgangston (auch von Seiten der Raidleitung)
•	kostenlose Mitgliedschaft (keine Gold- oder Itemzahlungen)
•	Raidzeiten, die mit Rücksicht auf Berufstätige und Eltern gewählt werden
•	Rücksicht auf Real Life
•	Teamspeak-2-Server vorhanden
•	Forum und Homepage vorhanden


*Was wir von euch fordern: *
•	nicht Aufgeben bei einem Wipe
•	Einhalten der Satzung
•	erwachsenengerechter und freundlicher Umgangston
•	regelmäßig informieren im Forum


*Anforderungen an Bewerber: *
•	Mindestalter liegt bei 18 Jahren
•	Du solltest nicht nur den Straßenslang drauf haben
•	Teamspeak sollte vorhanden sein (sprechen und hören).
•	Die Gildensatzung solltest du akzeptieren.
•	Dein Charakter ist bereits Level 70 und mind. blau equipt (KaraEquip wäre toll)


Da wir erst in den Startlöchern sind, wird erstmal Kara abgefarmt. Wenn wir dann die Leutchen zusammen haben schwenken wir auf die 25er um, *was ganz klar unser Fokus ist.*

Sollte dein Interesse geweckt sein, dann besuche doch mal unsere Webseite 

Website: http://www.exitus-letalis-gilde.de


----------



## Romosh (13. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Romosh (14. April 2008)

wir suchen noch, Mittwoch ist der erste Kara-Run

/push


----------



## Romosh (30. April 2008)

/push


Suchen Leute für die 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romosh (10. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## spikewtal (13. Mai 2008)

update:

1 Schurken
1 Moonkin
2 Hexenmeister
2 Magier
1 Jäger
4 Priester (heal)
1 Priester (shadow)


----------



## Caliostra (14. Mai 2008)

Warum tauchen solche interessanten Gilden erst auf, wenn man sich aus WoW verabschiedet hat ?


----------



## spikewtal (16. Mai 2008)

Na das ist doch kein Grund nicht wieder anzufangen ^^

schönen gruss komme auch aus Wuppertal und gehöre dieser schönen Gilde an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stift2007 (16. Mai 2008)

Tja und leider sind sie noch auf nem anderen Server:-) ich könnt heulen.. Auf Alleria versuchen wir sowas ähnliches aufzubauen, aber nicht so ambitioniert , heisst wür würden uns über ne Kara-Stamm schon freuen.. Also wer Lust  hat einfach mal melde.. Und euch hier noch viel Glück bei der Suche..  

CU
Shogotho


----------

